# Ant Installation



## Hallo (30. Jan 2006)

Hallo!

Ich glaub ich bin zu doof um Ant zu installieren.

Also, alles entpackt und dann ANT_HOME und JAVA_HOME richtig gesetzt.

Nun wenn ich in CMD Ant eingebe bekomme ich seltsamerweise diese Antwort


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Name>ant
Usage: java [-options] class [args...]
           (to execute a class)
   or  java [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
           (to execute a jar file)

where options include:
    -client       to select the "client" VM
    -server       to select the "server" VM
    -hotspot      is a synonym for the "client" VM  [deprecated]
                  The default VM is client.

    -cp <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
    -classpath <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
                  A ; separated list of directories, JAR archives,
                  and ZIP archives to search for class files.
    -D<name>=<value>
                  set a system property
    -verbose[:class|gc|jni]
                  enable verbose output
    -version      print product version and exit
    -version:<value>
                  require the specified version to run
    -showversion  print product version and continue
    -jre-restrict-search | -jre-no-restrict-search
                  include/exclude user private JREs in the version search
    -? -help      print this help message
    -X            print help on non-standard options
    -ea[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -enableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  enable assertions
    -da[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -disableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  disable assertions
    -esa | -enablesystemassertions
                  enable system assertions
    -dsa | -disablesystemassertions
                  disable system assertions
    -agentlib:<libname>[=<options>]
                  load native agent library <libname>, e.g. -agentlib:hprof
                    see also, -agentlib:jdwp=help and -agentlib:hprof=help
    -agentpath:<pathname>[=<options>]
                  load native agent library by full pathname
    -javaagent:<jarpath>[=<options>]
                  load Java programming language agent, see java.lang.instrument
```

Wo liegt denn das Problem, habe die Variablen doch richtig gesetzt...


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Jan 2006)

ANT_HOME und JAVA_HOME sind völlig uninteressant

ANT_HOME/bin und JAVA_HOME/bin müssen in deinem PATH sein


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2006)

hab ich schon gemacht, trotzdem kommt diese Meldung oben auf.

(

Jemand eine Lösung?

thx


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2006)

liegt in 

```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Name
```
ein build.xml

wenn ja, was ist der default-task

=> ist eigentlich unmöglich, dass bei Eingabe "ant" die Ausgabe von "java.exe" daherkommt?


----------

